# Need help and info on retiring to Italy this year



## adamandeve

Hi there,

Am looking at retiring to Italy this year. We have lived in France and Cyprus and have travelled a great deal over the years.

We have always considered Italy to be our first choice as a place to retire, but always thought it would be too expensive to purchase a property. 

Any ideas, suggestions, would be much appreciated to get us started in the right direction.


----------



## Veronica

adamandeve said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Am looking at retiring to Italy this year. We have lived in France and Cyprus and have travelled a great deal over the years.
> 
> We have always considered Italy to be our first choice as a place to retire, but always thought it would be too expensive to purchase a property.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions, would be much appreciated to get us started in the right direction.


I have moved this post to the Italy forum as it was posted in the wrong place.


----------



## NickZ

What's the question? 

You're UK so no need for a visa.
You don't list a budget or other needs.

Honestly you can buy a small home in much of Italy for not much more then a nice car. But it depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## 2italy2

adamandeve said:


> Any ideas, suggestions, would be much appreciated to get us started in the right direction.


Instead of buying have you consider renting. Depending on your requirements, you can find some inexpensive rentals all over Italy. I am retired and my wife is a dual citizen. We are planning on moving from our rental house in Tuscany to a rental apartment in either the Marche or Abruzzo in September, 2010.

That's it for now. Ciao, Ben


----------



## stefanaccio

I sort of agree. I built a house in Italy and this worked out for me because I have cousins around to help out with the place. But rents are fairly inexpensive outside of the large cities and that would be a good way to go, at least initially.





2italy2 said:


> Instead of buying have you consider renting. Depending on your requirements, you can find some inexpensive rentals all over Italy. I am retired and my wife is a dual citizen. We are planning on moving from our rental house in Tuscany to a rental apartment in either the Marche or Abruzzo in September, 2010.
> 
> That's it for now. Ciao, Ben


----------



## annehamilton

adamandeve said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Am looking at retiring to Italy this year. We have lived in France and Cyprus and have travelled a great deal over the years.
> 
> We have always considered Italy to be our first choice as a place to retire, but always thought it would be too expensive to purchase a property.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions, would be much appreciated to get us started in the right direction.


Just go for it. We moved over here 3 years ago on retiring. We bought a house, as if you have he money I think its better than renting. There are plenty of cheap properties in the rural areas. We live in northern Tuscany which is a great area close to Pisa airport where ryanair fly from, so plenty of cheap flights. Italy is not the cheapest place to live, but food is much cheaper than the UK, but the quality of life makes up for that. Any questions you have I would be pleased to answer. Which part of Italy are you thinking of retiring to?


----------



## walklans

*Question on renting*



2italy2 said:


> Instead of buying have you consider renting. Depending on your requirements, you can find some inexpensive rentals all over Italy. I am retired and my wife is a dual citizen. We are planning on moving from our rental house in Tuscany to a rental apartment in either the Marche or Abruzzo in September, 2010.
> 
> That's it for now. Ciao, Ben


Hi, Ben,

My husband and I want to retire to Italy and rent, not buy. Are you renting on a long-term basis? If so, did you have any trouble finding someone who would rent to you long term before you got the visa? Or, is this issue moot for you because you're the spouse of a dual citizen? Thanks for any info you can give me on renting long term in Italy.

Sherry


----------



## Bonnie1

*Thinking of moving to Italy*



annehamilton said:


> Just go for it. We moved over here 3 years ago on retiring. We bought a house, as if you have he money I think its better than renting. There are plenty of cheap properties in the rural areas. We live in northern Tuscany which is a great area close to Pisa airport where ryanair fly from, so plenty of cheap flights. Italy is not the cheapest place to live, but food is much cheaper than the UK, but the quality of life makes up for that. Any questions you have I would be pleased to answer. Which part of Italy are you thinking of retiring to?


Hi there, I am in the process of selling my property and trying to buy a reasonable priced 3 bedroom house to do a B&B. I have a british passport, so I figured not to have all the problems of visas, any ideas on houses and where to find reasonable cheap ones that do not need a huge amount of renovating. Bonnie1


----------

